# RESOLVED: Weird P0011 error. Error disappears with Oil change, then comes back



## Peter.C (Jan 4, 2022)

Can anyone assist with this weird P0011 error. Plenty of P0011 stories here, not quite like this that I have come across. If there is, please point me that thread.

2016 Holden Cruze, GEN II - JH 1.8L F18D4 4cyl - Automatic 4dr Sedan

P0011 started to appear about 6 moths ago. Car drives prefect and no obvious engine performance, other than engine light on and code.

Initially took to dealer and cost $1,000 to change $35 solenoid part. The old, pay us to check this part before we do that.. No issues with that. Just getting costly for their time....and then they could not warrant they had resolved the issue.
Error disappeared for a period of time and driven about 1,500k's, then error appeared again!

Summary of issue.
Timing belt and parts change at 134,000k. Using Timing Belts tool, timing appears to be in alignment

Changed oil coolant cooler at 136,000
P0011 appeared at approx 155,000 ks
Tested a number of areas from this thread
particular the Intake camshaft actuator solenoids. Appears to function as described in vid.

What appears to be a consistent pattern is when Oil and Oil filter is changed, the error disappears for about 1,500 - 1,800 ks....then it intermittently comes on/off. Preformed severely engine flush and always the same result.

Bite the bullet 6 weeks ago as there was some slush in engine (Lack of engine oil change) and removed Cylinder head and had cleaned, engine block clean (without removing), oil sump cleaned , 174,000ks - detailed here in this thread. 
And on schedule - today after 1,800 ks, engine light on and P0011 error...
There are a number of things I have been checking, but at a loss as thought the Cylinder head clean....etc was going to resolve issue.

Does anyone have any suggestions, recommendations on what to check/ troubleshoot and how....Willing to go back and re-check anything.....

Thanks


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Here is one of the causes/repairs I found for the P0011. You mentioned something about changing the oil: P0011 - Meaning, Causes, Symptoms, & Fixes. This was not found on our forum but just doing a google search on the internet....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A 1.8 is a Gen 1 body style, is it not? I think the Gen 2 dropped the 1.8L engine world-wide.

Did they replace the whole VVT camshaft gear or just the solenoid? The gear is pretty common on the 1.8 - does it rattle like this on a cold startup?

He also mentions the screens can clog up on the solenoids.


----------



## altec55 (12 mo ago)

Peter.C said:


> Can anyone assist with this weird P0011 error. Plenty of P0011 stories here, not quite like this that I have come across. If there is, please point me that thread.
> 
> 2016 Holden Cruze, GEN II - JH 1.8L F18D4 4cyl - Automatic 4dr Sedan
> 
> ...


you need to replace the oil check valve


----------



## Peter.C (Jan 4, 2022)

Patman said:


> Here is one of the causes/repairs I found for the P0011. You mentioned something about changing the oil: P0011 - Meaning, Causes, Symptoms, & Fixes. This was not found on our forum but just doing a google search on the internet....


Thanks @Patman - had seen that post and followed the guides. The only points I could not test were


Camshaft phaser is seized in the advanced position
Continuous oil flow to Variable Camshaft Timing chamber
Followed the "how to diagnose and Repair Code...". last point was to take it to workshop for them to check. Did not resolve the issue

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Peter.C (Jan 4, 2022)

altec55 said:


> you need to replace the oil check valve
> View attachment 295540
> View attachment 295540


Hi @altec55 , 
Had changed the Oil Check valve when I took off the Cylinder head which I posted in this thread . This item sits on top of the engine block.

Thanks for the reply and suggestion


----------



## Peter.C (Jan 4, 2022)

jblackburn said:


> A 1.8 is a Gen 1 body style, is it not? I think the Gen 2 dropped the 1.8L engine world-wide.
> 
> Did they replace the whole VVT camshaft gear or just the solenoid? The gear is pretty common on the 1.8 - does it rattle like this on a cold startup?
> 
> He also mentions the screens can clog up on the solenoids.


Hi @jblackburn , Thanks for the link and video. 



> A 1.8 is a Gen 1 body style, is it not? I think the Gen 2 dropped the 1.8L engine world-wide.


I could be wrong as well in saying my car is Gen 2.....!!!! Car is what it is.....

The dealership only change the solenoid, not the VVT camshaft gear. Have since removed both intake and exhaust solenoid's, cleaned and tested. They appear to be ok based on a number of example vids that I followed.


After watching the video you inserted in post, the guy has examples of starting the engine with bad and good VVT sprocket. The example of the VVT camshaft bad start is the exact noise my car has been making since I first took the car to the dealership months ago. The noise is there for a minute or two on start up and then goes away. The Dealership even made the comment of the noise but didn't say what it could be.

Your video is first video I've come across that exactly shows and replicates the issue of my car with the noise.
When I removed the cylinder Head I cleaned the camshafts, so pretty confident they have clean passage ways....

Based on this info, I believe VVT Camshaft gear is at fault. Going to order and replace. Will report back with results.


Note: what still bluffs me is why the error code appears after 1,500 ks after a clean oil change over?

Thanks once again.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, if it's making a rattling sound like that, the cam gear itself is causing the sound and is the most likely cause of your code as well.

They are somewhat common issues on the 1.8, as well as GM 2.4s, Honda 2.4s, and Toyota's 2.4/2.5L motors that all use a similar phaser setup.


----------



## Peter.C (Jan 4, 2022)

Putting closure to this thread.


Followed suggest from @jblackburn and replaced what I thought would be the last piece of the puzzle to this P0011 error.
Purchase both intake and exhaust VVT sprocket, which were not cheap items. Thanks to the dealership in Melbourne/Aust that gave me trade prices that helped out in the hip pocket. The issue may have been only with the Intake VVT sprocket, but since I was already doing one, did not want to re-visit this and did both. Made sense to me to replace both anyway.

Replaced both VVT sprocket. As soon as I started the car for the first time, I knew it was fixed. The motor just sounded...different - normal again. Went for a test drive and could immediately feel the difference in performance and drive. Since then to this post, the drive of the car has felt good, completed about 2,000 Ks/1,200miles. No further issues. 

In Summary 
There were quite a few changes and updates I went through to get to this point. The final change of replacing the VVT sprocket appears to have completely resolve this issue. Whilst I basically stripped the motor down, cleaned it up in the early stages, that still had to be done as there was build of stuff inside the motor and very happy that I had action that. Feel it would have lead to some other issues later on.
So it is not completely clear which part was actually the real the cause or if it was a combination of a number of elements. 

In the end I'm ok with what I change and updated on the car as I was able to do the work myself, which saved thousands. Car is back on the road and drives well. 

Still have one last issue that I posted over here with a video/sound as different to this. 

(Not sure if I am able to post this as resolved for others?)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks much for the follow-up. Lots of these threads just go unanswered. I edited the post title to reflect.

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Peter.C (Jan 4, 2022)

@jblackburn Thanks for updating. I'll know for next time.

Can I ask if you have any thoughts/ direction on my second post here with the link to the video/sound. I'm just baffled!


----------

